# Underground Bolton - 2nd Site



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

At first I was a little bothered about entering this place alone, but I after a fag or two I headed inside.

Once inside I quickly realised that I am now inside some arches, not exactly sure what they were originally for, however, most of the market place/woolworths/multistorey car park/McDonalds is built right on top of them, figure that the arches where used as foundations.


























Looking back towards the gates.





To the right, the arches ended and there was a much more modern wall complete with pipes.

























The ceiling was interesting too, Lots of what appear to be manholes covers evenly spaced around.





A few of these metal hollow bricks, can anyone tell me what these are/where for?





Now this confused me  Xmas decorations? :crazy There are no doorways inside this place, maybe an unofficial rav venue at some point?





Heading out.

Not a massive amount to see at this particular site, But research has told me that there is far, far more to see here, including a disused underground carpark and shopping mall (if this is still intact), I have it on very good aurthority that the shopping mall had its entrance bricked up, the rest remained intact :thumb

I guess only time will tell, I have not given up on this one yet, I am far from finished


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*

Very nice, Im thinking the metal bricks as you call them are vent spacers we used to sell them before they started making plastic ones.


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*



sheep2405 said:


> Very nice, Im thinking the metal bricks as you call them are vent spacers we used to sell them before they started making plastic ones.



you might be right there mate, however, the area is very strange, it would appear that this place is an old bridge as it looks like arches.

Also directly above (surface level) is the main road, however, this has been heavily built upon over the years.

The underground area appears to have no particular use for anything, however, there is a very good chance that there is a tunnel entrance even deeper. I know this due to research and the fact that it is quite well known that there are miles of tunnels underground in Bolton, yet no apparent entrances as of yet.


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*

Yes I will come and have a poke round for some with you.....


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*




sheep2405 said:


> Yes I will come and have a poke round for some with you.....



done deal then matey, i spent much time in the library achrives, I have found a few old entrances but there appears to be nothing left of them now.

I am convinced that the tunnels are still there, but finding a way in could be tricky as hell


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*

Tricky is always a good thing, you wouldnt believe the ways I have had to get in places......lol...I was going to bed before you started posting all these....lol...


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*



sheep2405 said:


> Tricky is always a good thing, you wouldnt believe the ways I have had to get in places......lol...I was going to bed before you started posting all these....lol...



Reckon you dead right on that one mate, but I have put lots of effort into research and I aint about to give up now


----------



## carlito (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*

Never even heard of anything underground Bolton, 

could be possibly something to do with the train station, if memory serves me right, trains come in below street level, but rise the further out of bolton, i.e. Orlando's bridge and Green lane where you have to go over them via bridge. 

Very nice find


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Underground Bolton - 2nd Site - Report*



carlito said:


> Never even heard of anything underground Bolton,
> 
> could be possibly something to do with the train station, if memory serves me right, trains come in below street level, but rise the further out of bolton, i.e. Orlando's bridge and Green lane where you have to go over them via bridge.
> 
> Very nice find



I believe that there are serveral tunnels under the town centre, tunnels which were built as evac tunnels during the war.

I know for sure where one is, possibly even two, but I have been told the same story over and over in great detail, and each source told me the almost exact same story


----------



## vicronix (Mar 7, 2008)

hi 
is it possible you blast me any details you have to [email protected] or somewhere to start looking as i am rearly interested in what is underground in bolton


----------



## muteExplorer (Mar 10, 2008)

hi, can i ask why wishmaster was banned because i would have loved to go down there with him but cant get hold of him, just wondering if it was something he did when underground, thanks


----------



## carlito (Mar 10, 2008)

Vicronix, alot of this "hobby" is research, you hear of something, look it up, go have a look. 

MUTE, damage was caused at a site, which wish visited the evening before. not the first time apparantly, and has openly admitted being present at a site while criminal damage was caused, yet did nothing to prevent the damage taking place. Although he says he didnt cause the damage, he was there, which is just as bad. Also, he has been known as a tourist, following aimlesly behind overs. 

You can make your own mind up


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2008)

He's banned from this website, end of story.


----------



## muteExplorer (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks. ill just have to use the research me and vicronix have dug up and go down ourselves, i think we have it covered since this morning.... cant wait


----------



## Gibbo (Mar 12, 2008)

muteExplorer said:


> hi, can i ask why wishmaster was banned because i would have loved to go down there with him but cant get hold of him, just wondering if it was something he did when underground, thanks



There are far better people based in Manchester, Wigan and Bolton who'd be happy to hook up with you and show you some good stuff.


----------

